# HTIB vs seperate componets? for Bedroom system



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a small bedroom 13x13 ,I already have a big subwoofer.
would HTIB would be a Downgrade from my current Realistic mc-1200 ^& BIC rtr 90 speakers with new woofers.

But all my other speakers do not match well, I Need a New receiver anyways.
I currently dont have the money
Satellites(HTIB)Might be too low of Sound Quality for me though, I am used to larger 5-8" woofer front speakers.

I am using old Sony speakers as my front 3, there soound quality is rather bad. Plus my Old receiver has too high of Harmonic distortion And is Obsolete,.
Front 3 speakers & receiver need replaced, regardless and HTIB are cheap so I dono if They are worth getting I am on a low budget $300-600 

A few HTIB locally http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YHT-497-5-1-Channel-Theater-System/dp/B007PU2Y4S/ref=sr_1_6?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1383060400&sr=1-6&keywords=htib
Yamah #2 older one -http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YHT-397-5-1-Channel-Theater-Version/dp/B007PU2X76/ref=sr_1_3?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1383061433&sr=1-3&keywords=htib
Sadly My budget is really low
Thanks!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Front 3 speakers & receiver need replaced, regardless and HTIB are cheap so I dono if They are worth getting I am on a low budget $300-600


I would skip the HTIB stuff

This will give you some decent sound in your room >

You can get a Denon receiver here
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Networking-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-ready/1.html

You can get a decent JBL sub here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882665157

However, for a tight budget, some people like the Dayton subs
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-628

And 3 NHT SuperZero speakers here, for the front 3 channels - special price
http://www.nhthifi.com/Bookshelf-speaker-SuperZero-2-0


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know its hard to build a system on a small budget. I would highly recommend this Pioneer speaker system by Andrew Jones
And then this Onkyo 609 receiver from Accessories4less.
You wont be able to match that.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Have you looked at craigslist in your area? Sometimes you can find a nice set of speakers (if you look let us know what brands are available with the components you want and maybe we can give you options on them). Accessories 4 less is the way to go for an inexpensive AVR for a good brand. Once you find your speakers you can find an AVR that fits the rest of the budget. If you are looking for new speakers that are decent and very inexpensive look at the www.Fluance.com


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I just need a Receiver and speakers I have a 15" inch sub & a 10" inch already.
How good are Denonhttp://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENAVRE400/DENON-AVR-E400-7.1-4K-3D-Networking-Receiver-Airplay/1.html#!specifications/http://www.bestbuy.com/site/1295w-7-1-ch-3d-pass-through-a-v-home-theater-receiver/7873375.p?id=1218861656810&skuId=7873375&st=categoryid$pcmcat309300050002&cp=1&lp=9 vs Onkyo?
I cannot afford the denon yet, is onkyo better?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Onkyo is said to have a better amplifier section then the Denon. If you are looking for apple connectivity the Denon usually has more of those features. If you find that both Denon and Onkyo have the features you like then I would look at the Onkyo for their amplifer section


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

What is the : NEW LEAF Service Pro 5 Year Total Protection Plan.
Do these amplifiers re-furbished need a warrenty how often do they break down?
I dont have enough money right now for warrenty, so I would have to wait longer.
$250http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR515/Onkyo-TX-NR515-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.htmlvs $269http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR609/Onkyo-TX-NR609-7.2-Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html vs $299 http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR616/Onkyo-TX-NR616-7.2-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.htmlmodels is confusing,.

Could I run 4.2 ch surround until I get money for new speakers? No center channel works with Bic RTR ev90s with 8" woofers right?I need new speakers eventualy probably


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have yet to hear of anyone have a problem with items for accessories 4 less. The extended warranties are for "piece of mind" most New retailers try to sell them too you as well for brand new gear.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Whats the difference between these three onkyos does the THX thing even make a difference at all? that Amp is only $20 more than second one


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

THX is a certification that means it meets standards that they have set in place. The biggest advantage to THX is the processing modes you get with it. I use them exclusively with movies as it really makes it sound full.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

*Yamaha NS-A335A?? how good*

I will probably go for a Onkyo receiver then or wait & see if any go cheaper in november
I could get this receiver new at bestbuy but Onkyo is better,I Doubt this Denonhttp://www.bestbuy.com/site/1295w-7-1-ch-3d-pass-through-a-v-home-theater-receiver/7873375.p?id=1218861656810&skuId=7873375&st=categoryid$abcat0202003&cp=1&lp=10 is worth $499 , onkyo THX is $299 (200 cheaper)


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

is onkyo TX-NR 616 new model better than, old Onkyo TX-NR609???? 
So factory refurbished is like a brand new receiver?

Newer one probably is better I would guess, onkyo TX-NR 616.


----------

